
HN Feature Request: Jump to parent link on comment header - gkya
Just a little link like [^] that sits besides the [-] collapsing link, that takes you to the parent comment.  Each message&#x27;s ID number can be assigned to it as the HTML id prop, so we&#x27;d also get permalinks in post views too.  Would help with following long threads.
======
sras-me
You can try this reader [1] I made for HN and reddit. It has got a feature
where you can peek a comment's parent right on top of it (use the "show
parent" link)

[1]
[https://sras.me/reform/#/setconfig;reddit=programming,scienc...](https://sras.me/reform/#/setconfig;reddit=programming,science,askscience;hackernews=topstories,beststories,askstories,showstories)

